
All UCSD courses will be delivered remotely for the Spring Quarter - njarboe
https://ucsdnews.ucsd.edu/covid-19
======
dang
In terms of HN discussion, this is the same story as
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22539789](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22539789),
so it'd be best to post this link in the comments there.

